# Halloween Brew...Soap?



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Halloween soap search continues...
...but Dead Guy Ale Soap?*

*It says it's great for skin or as a shampoo bar... ..beer is excellent for the hair. Natural light anise scented soap made with olive oil and shea butter. Sounds like a gift for your favorite guy. 

...if interested, they also produce other brew inspired soaps like Killian's Irish Red, Shiner Bock, Red Stripe, as well as, H*LL Bent For Leather and Zombie Survival soap*.._.."It keeps you fresh and clean without attracting the living dead._"

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=6767845


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Aaaah Red Stripe beer...brings me back to my honeymoon in Jamaica...


----------

